# Just for a few Laughs!!



## Katwulfe (Jan 25, 2006)

The following came from an anonymous Mother in Austin, Texas...

**Raising Boys**

Things I've learned from my Boys (honest and not kidding):

1.) A king size waterbed holds enough water to fill a 2000 sq. ft.
house 4 inches deep.

2.) If you spray hair spray on dust bunnies and run over them with
roller blades, they can ignite.

3.) A 3-year old Boy's voice is louder than 200 adults in a crowded
restaurant.

4.) If you hook a dog leash over a ceiling fan, the motor is not
strong enough to rotate 42 pound Boy wearing Batman underwear and a
Superman cape.
It is strong enough, however, if tied to a paint can, to spread
paint on all four walls of a 20x20 ft. room.

5.) When using a ceiling fan as a bat, you have to throw the ball up
a few times before you get a hit. A ceiling fan can hit a baseball a long
way.

6.) The glass in windows (even double-pane) doesn't stop a baseball
hit by a ceiling fan.

7.) When you hear the toilet flush and the words "uh oh", it's
already too late.

8.) Brake fluid mixed with Clorox makes smoke, and lots of it.

9.) A six-year old Boy can start a fire with a flint rock even thou
gh a 36-year old man says they can only do it in the movies.

10.) Certain Lego's will pass through the digestive tract of a
4-year old Boy.

11.) Play dough and microwave should not be used in the same
sentence.

12.) Super glue is forever.

13.) No matter how much Jell-O you put in a swimming pool you still
can't walk on water.

14.) Pool filters do not like Jell-O.

15.) VCR's do not eject ! "peanut butter and jelly" sandwiches even
though TV commercials show they do.

16.) Garbage bags do not make good parachutes.

17.) Marbles in gas tanks make lots of noise when driving.

18.) You probably DO NOT want to know what that odor is.

19.) Always look in the oven before you turn it on; plastic toys do
not like ovens

20.) The fire department in Austin, TX has a 5-minute response time.

21.) The spin cycle on the washing machine does not make earthworms
dizzy.

22.) It will, however, make cats dizzy.

23.) Cats throw up twice their body weight when dizzy.

24.) 80% of Men who read this will try mixing the Clorox and brake
fluid.

Those who pass this on to almost all of their friends, with or
without boys do it because:

a) For those with no children - this is totally hysterical!
b) For those who already have children past this age, this is
hilarious..
c) For those who have children this age, this is not funny.
d) For those who have children nearing this age, this is a warning.
e) For those who have not yet had children, this is birth control.



~~~~Some people are like Slinkies~~~~

Not really good for anything,but they still bring a smile to your
face when you push them down a flight of stairs...


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

ROFLMAO !!!!
Man can I relate to most of those :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

you know what is really screwed up? I WAS thinking of trying that clorox and break fluid trick at the BBQ.... Now the only smoke we will have is from the grills!!! I cant wait!!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

:razz: :razz: ​


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: :lol: awesome post!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

lmao! that was great!!! :lol:


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

*Been there....done that....own a few of those t-shirts!!! 

LMAO!!! Thanks for that!! *


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL :lol: Nice post, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I am in total agreement....just wait until you get grandchildren....

What your own boys didn't think of, your grandsons will!


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

HMM... I need rollerblades now....


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

lol, i luv it! hehe  thnx for sharing it! im sooo gunna have to send that to my aunts lol

Amanda :fish:


----------

